# fish hiding all the time



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

I have 5 various danios and 1 celestial pearl danio, the celestial pearl danio hides all the time, only get a glimpse of him like once a day. The two things that worry me is that it doesn't seen normal for a danio and he doesn't even come out for feeding. So if hes not eating should I try and remove him and feed him in a bucket or something? I don't really want too as i imagine this would just stress him out more. 

Not too sure what to do but if he can live off scraps he finds I guess that's fine but I would rather not have one my fish starve to death.


----------



## Splash768 (Mar 29, 2011)

The celestial pearl danios needs to be in a group of at least 5 or more. If you keep only one of them, they will probably die of stress..


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

Hmm okay I just assumed it would get long with all the other danios


----------

